# Boot from CD can't reset currdev



## drmcdona (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a system with Freebsd and Vista installed and I want to dual boot by inserting a boot CD and have it load the BSD system on the hard drive. (I understand that a hard disk boot loader either Windows or BSD might be easier but having to put in the CD keeps casual users on this shared machine from starting BSD). 

I have built a stripped down boot CD based on the distribution "boot only" cd for BSD 7.2 and I put one line in loader.conf to set currdev="disk2s1a". 

When I boot from CD, I get a message "can't load 'kernel'" and I get the loader prompt. Show currdev says that it is still set to cd0:. If I then type in 'set currdev="disk2s1a"' and 'boot' everything starts up. Somehow my override of currdev is not working.


----------

